# Kubota B21 Hydraulic Filter Question....



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

For anyone familiar with Kubota...we are using a friends B21...there is/was a leak coming off the Hydraulic filter located under the seat. we just picked the machine up yesterday about 5pm.

Looked up the kubota number and got the part number 66021-36060

being that it's sunday, our local kubota dealer is closed...so we cross referenced the part to Napa and got part number 1361
and 1367

However a call to all the Napa's in a 20 mile radius brought a big goose egg...

Found that Fram cross referenced the 1367 and 1361 to a PH3682

With me so far?

Here is the question, the Fram physically fits and appears to not leak...with this filter work, or should be just replace it...

I'm not familiar enough with this to know if the Fram will blow up the hydraulic system or not...

BTW - we refilled the lost oil with the Kubota UDT...no worries.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as long as your vendor cross referenced the #'s and they matched...i wouldn't worry about the filter. my concern is.....what event happened that blew the gasket on the original kubota filter? typically, the filter is on the low pressure/return side of the system. i'd keep my eye on it.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

dayexco said:


> as long as your vendor cross referenced the #'s and they matched...i wouldn't worry about the filter. my concern is.....what event happened that blew the gasket on the original kubota filter? typically, the filter is on the low pressure/return side of the system. i'd keep my eye on it.


well...from the looks of it, it wasn't a problem with the filter...

there is a drain plug of some type on the underside of the filter housing (it's a real ***** to get to) any way, after running it a for a few mins and noticing the leak still happening, we pulled the filter and spotted this plug. I haven't been able to get in there yet, but anyone know what the plug is for?

it's located directly underneath the housing that this filter screws into.

dayexco, thanks...that's good to know...


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Was the filter was loose when you took it off and blew the gasket out that way. I would watch it like Denick said, Could it have been clogged up and blew it out never had that happen but if it was on since the machine was new who knows.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Tim Doyka said:


> Was the filter was loose when you took it off and blew the gasket out that way. I would watch it like Denick said, Could it have been clogged up and blew it out never had that happen but if it was on since the machine was new who knows.


no, it was tight...the machine is about 10 yrs old with about 1,000 hrs on it...we originally thought maybe some water got into the seal and froze up...but that doesn't appear to be the case.

the housing doesn't have any noticable dings or dents in it...

i'm leaning toward the leak coming from the drain plug...but it's purely speculative...where's the ball bearings? i thought it was all ball bearings these days?:whistling


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

There some kind of bleeder screw there like on a fuel filter to bleed the air out you could check that why it would be there ,I do not know never worked on a Kubota.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

mahlere said:


> no, it was tight...the machine is about 10 yrs old with about 1,000 hrs on it...we originally thought maybe some water got into the seal and froze up...but that doesn't appear to be the case.
> 
> the housing doesn't have any noticable dings or dents in it...
> 
> i'm leaning toward the leak coming from the drain plug...but it's purely speculative...where's the ball bearings? i thought it was all ball bearings these days?:whistling


Maybe you ought to stick to electrical ? :w00t:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

jmic said:


> Maybe you ought to stick to electrical ? :w00t:


i would tell you what to stick to....but it would get edited over here:laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

mahlere said:


> i would tell you what to stick to....but it would get edited over here:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------

